# Plant ID



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

First









Second


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

1st one look like stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia)

no idea about the 2nd one


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Ah, it looks like those two are...

Stargrass

&

Hygrophila sp. 'ceylon'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The 'Ceylon' is a type of _H. polysperma_.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------

